

Hugin: open source panoramic photo stitching and HDR merging - henning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugin_%28software%29

======
est
If you need easier tool to stitche your Panorama pics, try Microsoft Research
Image Composite Editor

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ic...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ice.html)

~~~
elblanco
I've found this tool to be both very good and perform very well on constrained
systems.

------
rmc
Hugin is great. It has a 'wizard mode' that makes it really easy to use. You
just select the images you want to stitch together and it will automatically
find out how to join them, and blend the edges together. Remember, you can use
"gimp-resynthesizer" to fill in the edges.

Here are some panoramas I've made with Hugin
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/tags/panorama>

------
BioGeek
Here is a slideshow of some panoramas I made with Hugin:
[http://www.flickr.com/search/show/?q=panorama&w=27429469...](http://www.flickr.com/search/show/?q=panorama&w=27429469@N00&s=int&z=m)

------
ascuttlefish
I used to use Autostitch
(<http://cvlab.epfl.ch/~brown/autostitch/autostitch.html>) running in WINE.
When that stopped working for me, I switched to Hugin and haven't looked back.
It works well, and is quite powerful. You can even use it to create lens
profiles for your lenses to correct distortion. There are very useful
tutorials on the Hugin website
(<http://hugin.sourceforge.net/tutorials/index.shtml>).

------
chiquita
A list of FLOSS `graphics' software, including Hugin...
<http://libregraphicsmeeting.org/2010/index.php?p=en/project>

------
lutorm
I've used PT Assembler (<http://www.tawbaware.com/ptasmblr.htm>) for many
years. Does anyone have experience with both frontends and what the pro/cons
are?

